
Bitbucket Embraces the Cloud IDE - ivan_burazin
https://blog.codeanywhere.com/bitbucket-embraces-the-cloud-ide/
======
actsasbuffoon
It was a pain to find the list on their site, so here are the languages
supported by the editor:

APL, Asterisk, C, C++, Cobol, Java, C#, Scala, Clojure, CoffeeScript, Common
Lisp, CSS, D, diff, ECL, Erlang, Gas, GitHub Flavored Markdown, GO, Groovy,
Haskell, Haxe, ASP.NET, Embedded Javascript, JavaServer Pages, HTML, HTTP,
Jade, JavaScript, JSON, TypeScript, Jinja2, LESS, LiveScript, Lua, Markdown
(GitHub-flavour), mIRC, Nginx, NTriples, OCaml, Pascal, Perl, PHP, PHP(HTML),
Pig, Plain Text, Properties files, Python, Cython, R, reStructuredText, Ruby,
Rust, Sass, Scheme, SCSS, Shell, Sieve, Smalltalk, Smarty, SmartyMixed,
SPARQL, SQL, MariaDB, sTeX, LaTeX, Tcl, TiddlyWiki, Tiki wiki, VB.NET,
VBScript, Velocity, Verilog, XML, XQuery, YAML, Z80

~~~
ternaryoperator
Looking at the list, it appears they don't support Java, but that's only
because is not actually in alpha order, as it first appears to be. Java listed
right at the start (between COBOL and C#).

------
joekrill
I've been doing this with Cloud9 for quite some time now. Just link your
Bitbucket account (or Github, for that matter), and you can work with it
directly in the Cloud9 IDE. Haven't checked out CodeAnywhere in a while,
though, so I'm going to see how it compares.

------
woogley
It seems like the correct link would be
[https://blog.bitbucket.org/2015/02/11/coding-in-the-cloud-
wi...](https://blog.bitbucket.org/2015/02/11/coding-in-the-cloud-with-
bitbucket/) since there are more IDEs than just codeanywhere

~~~
ivan_burazin
Yes there is Codio that is alongside Codeanywhere in this Launch.

------
hgh
I've been hoping for a while that github and similar would parse source files
and allow me to hop through to definitions and other usage for tokens
throughout a repo. I'm not yet convinced I need a cloud IDE, but this would be
a nice step in the right direction.

------
dikaiosune
This seems pretty nifty. However, how does the IDE itself stack up against
something like IntelliJ/PyCharm/Visual Studio/etc?

My current solution to needing to develop on multiple machines is to keep an
external SSD with me that has a Linux VM development environment. It's
inconvenient in certain ways, but I have a completely customized environment &
toolchain that's reproducible and reliable anywhere VirtualBox is installed.

I would be interested in a cloud solution, but the JetBrains products are so
amazing and so I would be hesitant to migrate even with how clean this
solution looks compared to mine.

~~~
ivan_burazin
I really does depend on how and what you use. We build Codeanywhere entirely
and exclusively inside Codanywhere, and have teams that do the same, ranging
from 5 people to 200 people. So all I can say is try it out and let us know
how you feel it stacks up.

------
enry_straker
Damn. It's always nice to see things i was working towards 15 years ago, now
coming into fruition.

~~~
ivan_burazin
:)

------
solomatov
It's not IDE. It's just a code editor. Where're refactoring, navigation, find
usages?

------
phirschybar
I am not understanding the advantages of using a web based IDE for
development.

~~~
oneeyedpigeon
Presumably, it shares the common advantages of any web-app, e.g.

* Always up-to-date * Always available on any machine (in theory) * Built-in accessibility (if designed properly) * Less of a security risk to local machine

Of course, that's not to say there are no disadvantages ...

~~~
ivan_burazin
Exactly

~~~
k__
How does it compare to cloud9?

C9 felt rather clunky to use :/

------
filipecabaco
now they just need to embrace 2-step auth ...

~~~
ivan_burazin
That we will!

~~~
filipecabaco
awesome news! that has been pending for some time in the issues section

